# hello



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

i'm new to bow hunting . i've been hunting since i was a kid . bow hunting is just that hunting i did get a doe but have not seen a buck that will look good on my wall yet . just wanted to say hi .


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi nockbuster - welcome to the site. I used to bow hunt a lot as well. It's a ton of fun being in the woods. Then I bought a lab and haven't been bow hunting since.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

welcome :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:welcome: Patience


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad to see more people coming onto the bow forum. WELCOME :beer:

_____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome. i seem to have the same luck that you do when it comes to bucks. :beer:


----------



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

welcome- keep with it your buck is out there i'm an elk hunter myself and love it way more that rifel hunting. bow hunters and the real hunters.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

welcome :beer:

mark


----------

